# sony xperia x800 stuck in boot loop



## Khaoz123 (Aug 1, 2013)

My phone is not rooted and none of the system files were tampered with, lookout antivirus is installed. Please help.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How To Use Android's Safe Mode to Save a Phone from Boot Loops - Tested


----------



## Khaoz123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Whenever I try to open it my mobile browser crashes, can someone put the instructions in this thread?


----------



## Khaoz123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Found out that my phone is an xperia play and found a how to here.


----------



## Khaoz123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Phone wont go into safe mode


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You may want to contact your carrier or Sony then.


----------



## Khaoz123 (Aug 1, 2013)

I don't have a plan on it, will they still help me with it? My warranty is long gone also.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sony will at least provide you with ways of fixing it. They just won't fix it for you.

Is it a pre-paid phone? If so the carrier will still help.


----------



## Khaoz123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Not prepaid, it was on a contract.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There are some ideas here [DISASTER RECOVERY][v3.6] Getting your Z1/ZU/Z/ZL back to life! - xda-developers
anything you do is at your own risk


----------



## Khaoz123 (Aug 1, 2013)

None of these work


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hmm that was my best thought on it


----------



## Khaoz123 (Aug 1, 2013)

You can close the thread, I'm gonna send it in to Sony


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Done, that is probably the better option


----------

